# Pressemeldung: Zebco Kalender Titeldame macht Karriere



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2010)

Pressemeldung

*Zebco Kalender Titeldame macht Karriere​*




Tostedt. 
Wenn Fotograf Olivier Portrat los zieht, um erotische Fotos für den Zebco-Kalender zu machen, dann ist er natürlich in Begleitung hübscher Frauen. Dass er bei seiner Auswahl des weiblichen Geschlechts mit viel Geschmack vorgeht, wurde spätestens klar, als der Playboy die Titeldame des Zebco-Kalenders für das Jahr 2011, Bernadette Kasper, zum Playmate des Monats September kürte.

Der Playboy schreibt über Bernadette: 
“Sie mag ein Gesicht haben wie ein Engel, aber diese Frau versteht es, Männern Angst zu machen.” 

Nun wissen wir nicht, welchem Mann sie tatsächlich Angst einflösst, aber Fische haben vor ihr vermutlich einen Heidenrespekt – bei den Aufnahmen zum Wels- und Zanderangeln machte Bernadette als Anglerin jedenfalls eine klasse Figur.

Sie lebt im österreichischen Graz und sie arbeitet, wenn sie nicht modelt, als Buchhalterin. Die 26jährige bringt bei 1,65 m Größe gerade mal 48 kg auf die Waage, weniger, als manche der Fische, die sie unter Anleitung von Olivier Portrat bezwingen konnte. 
Ihre Maße: 86 - 64 – 92!

Der Zebco Kalender hat schon lange Kultstatus erreicht, die Ausgabe 2011 ist so gut wie ausverkauft, im Fachhandel dürfte er aber noch mancherorts erhältlich sein. Bernadette wird auch im Kalender 2012 vertreten sein, das versprechen die Macher von Zebco Sports Europe.

Wer über Bernadette Kasper mehr lesen möchte, dem sei die Homepage des Playboys empfohlen: http://www.playboy.de/playmate/deutschland/2010/miss-september-2010-bernadette-kaspar




© Olivier Portrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Zebco Kalender Titeldame macht Karriere*

Nette Bilder - aber lenkt ja nur vom Angeln ab... ;-))

Entweder - Oder...

;-))


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Zebco Kalender Titeldame macht Karriere*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> N
> Entweder - Oder...
> 
> ;-))




Oder . . . man hat elektrische Bissanzeiger . . .#6


"Schatz warte mal kurz . . .":q


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Zebco Kalender Titeldame macht Karriere*

Nix, da - zuerst das reale Leben mit Angeln, danach die Frauen ;-)))


----------

